# What armies do you collect?



## Wade (Jan 21, 2007)

Just wondered what armies were out there


I have a 3000+ dwarf army and a 3000+ Lizardman army


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

i have just started fantasy again

i have 2k Vampire Counts (but this will reduce once the new book is out all the core choices have had a price drop)

have 1k of Empire made up and much more waiting

am also currently trying to decide whether to start my Dwarfs or my Beastmen


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

i believe i barely have 500 points of Dark elfs


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

What I have is in my sig


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

The Bloodbulls of Khaarg - 2500pts fully painted Khornate Beasts of Chaos
Pharaoh Khum'n'ghettit's Ultimatum - 2250pts of Tomb Kings that isn't even assembled yet.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I gots a lot of boyz... I duzzn't know how many dere are, see, but dey's plenty stompy and dere's at least 3000 points of 'em. Prolly gots more since I gots 80 Black Orcs sittin' around too... Honestly, I could probably put around 5000 points of Orcs on the table if I really cared to... which I don't. The army sort of bores me and is frustrating as all hell to play with.

I've recently gotten into High Elves, and have about 2500 points worth of stuff bought, but only about half the models are assembled, and only a quarter of those that are assembled are painted. I'm doing NMM gold for their armour, so the going is rather slow on the painting front. The Dragon Mage is painted though, and he came out pretty good.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

i have about 5000pts of empire a 2000pts chaos ogre army and 3000pts of tzeentch all painted and ready and another 3000pts of ogres to be converted and painted once i decide whether to do golfags mercenary tribe or the iron skin tribe with chaos dwarf allies (dwarves from dogs of war)


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Dynasty of Salane (tomb kings) gunna be 3000pts

provance of Nerope (empire) no points limit

Hored of the blood mouner (khorne) gunna be 3000pts


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

high elves
ogres
orc and goblin


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Dwarfs, high elves, wood elves, skaven, brettonia, lizardmen. All far too large. Except for skaven. You can never have too many slaves...


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Haven't got Ogres or Tomb Kings...

Have only a few Skaven, High Elves, Lizardmen, Vampire Counts and Beasts of Chaos.

Small Empire, Hordes of Chaos and Brettonian forces, larger Dwarf, Wood Elf and Dark Elf armies.

Lots and lots of O&G. Not even gonna attempt to estimate.

What can I say? I like collecting warbands, then when I find one I really like, I collect more.

'Cracking cyclops, Gromit'


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I have 6000 points of 40k (Marines+Greyknights) and 4000 points of High Elfs and 4000 points of Bretonnians


----------



## daemonhammer (Feb 20, 2008)

i only have 1500 pts of empire but i got an 5000 py lotr army of eaterlings khand and harad


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

i just started the new vampire counts 
love em lol


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

look on my sig to see my armies.


----------

